# trench coat/rain coat/mac/walking coat?



## yuppie100 (Dec 26, 2005)

Can someone care to explain what are the differences between a trench coat, a rain coat, a macintosh coat and a walking coat?
Which is more desirable, and in what color?

I am asking because this Brooks Brothers "walking coat" looks like a good deal to me at $150.










EDIT: On second thoughts, the coat above looks rather boring. I saw a nicer trench coat on Zegna website. Any other ideas?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll leave it to others to comment on trench, rain, walking. A real MacIntosh is a layer of rubber/latex compound sandwiched between two layers of fabric, usually cotton gaberdine (gabardine). Nineteenth century technology. The rubber layer makes the coat truly waterproof, but somewhat stiff and does not "breathe" well. Most famous maker is Traditional Weatherwear of Cumbernauld, Scotland. Makes for Hermes, Ralph Lauren, UK police forces. In the UK, MacIntosh is a generic term for raincoat. Trench coat is of military origin/styling.

"....like an angel piddlin' in yer ale...." TINKER DILL, Antiquarian Consultant, Bon Vivant, Bard of East Anglia

jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Trenchcoats were born in---- the trenches of WW1. If you look at photos from 1914 infantrymen are wearing greatcoats of heavy wool and even sheepskins. When the static lines of trenchs literally melted into rain and mud a warm coat that served also as raincoat evolved with epaulets, a waistbelt and D-rings for hand grenades and other fashion accessories.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Bringing back this thread, because I'd like to better understand what a "walking coat" is and when it is worn. . . .


----------

